# Basket Ball Courts open to public - Info needed



## mohd_afthab (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi all, I am mohamed. Indian and first time in Dubai. This is my first post.
I Need your help guys, can anyone tell me where i can find a basketball court open to public near *DEIRA* Area. I gave Deira in bold becoz i asked this in many other forums and they keep on giving me wrong info [courts in other area]. So all i need is a basketball court near Deira-Naif so i can burn some fat. Waiting for an appropriate info.. Cheers.....!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't know of any in Deira, just the ones in Satwa.

-


----------



## mohd_afthab (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks a lot... I guess i have to walk around and find one..LOL


----------

